# Free Photomorpher?



## Kitsunefan (Oct 4, 2009)

I am looking for a good photomorpher freeware. anybody know of one?


----------



## Aurali (Oct 4, 2009)

Gimp
http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 4, 2009)

Gimp or Pixia.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 4, 2009)

gimp is almost as good as photoshop


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 5, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> gimp is almost as good as photoshop


If you don't really know what you're doing or you're only using a hundredth of Photoshop's capabilities, then yeah.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 5, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> If you don't really know what you're doing or you're only using a hundredth of Photoshop's capabilities, then yeah.



It is even if you know everything possible about the two programs. Photoshops is better, but not by a large enough amount to spend $1000-2000+ on it. Unless you -need- it.

Gimp gets my vote too.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 5, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> If you don't really know what you're doing or you're only using a hundredth of Photoshop's capabilities, then yeah.



This.


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

Im with Photoshop on this one. The price however is rather outrageous though however you get what you paid for now doubts on that.
However for a free Photomorpher im with the others in that regard though i'd still say give photoshop a try some time down the road.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

Just get Gimp, it's _free_. The greatest four letter word in existence


----------



## Shino (Oct 5, 2009)

If you're lucky enough to own a legal copy of CS4, then Photoshop FTW.

Otherwise, GIMP it up.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Oct 5, 2009)

Gimp, most definitely. Unless you have piles of money for Photoshop laying around.

Of course, there are plenty of less-than-legal ways to get Photoshop, but I'm not going to state any, and I most certainly am not promoting illegal downloads. (hear/read that government? i'm a good guy!)


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 5, 2009)

feathery said:


> Im with Photoshop on this one. The price however is rather outrageous though however you get what you paid for now doubts on that.
> However for a free Photomorpher im with the others in that regard though i'd still say give photoshop a try some time down the road.



How's that even an answer?
How do you completely ignore what the question was. He wants a -free- photomorpher.

*Achevement Unlocked!*
Lose more faith in humanity.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 5, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> How's that even an answer?
> How do you completely ignore what the question was. He wants a -free- photomorpher.



He didn't ignore the question.  He sided with Gimp for free and recommended exploring PS later on.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2009)

I notice he said photo-_morpher_, which sounds to me as a lot more specific than photo editing in general.  As in, creating a "morph" sequence from image A to image B.

There are free utilities for that, too.  I remember picking up a freeware one called "SmartMorph" which was very intuitive to use if you wanted to create morph animations between two images (or even just warp animations across one image).


----------



## Shireton (Oct 7, 2009)

Gimp, the interface isn't as bad as people like to claim it to be, really.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 8, 2009)

If he just means from A to B like Stratadrake said, I'm all for SmartMorph. Otherwise, GIMP works unless you're willing to go _sailing _the high internet _seas for booty_ to get Photoshop.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> If he just means from A to B like Stratadrake said, I'm all for SmartMorph. Otherwise, GIMP works unless you're willing to go _sailing _the high internet _seas for booty_ to get Photoshop.


or _pay_ a very _small price_ for a _student edition_.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> or _pay_ a very _small price_ for a _student edition_.



True, but aren't those only available for well...Students?

Then again, I have no idea if Kitsunefan is or not.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> True, but aren't [student editions] only available for well...Students?


Yeah, you generally have to show some form of valid student ID to get those....


----------



## slycooper777 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you own a Mac, Norkross MorphX is free and is designed specifically to do A-B morphs.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

What about C morphs huh? What if I want a C morph? Hell, I don't even know what this is.


----------

